# Building an "add on" stage



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

The theater has been complete for some time and I love it. We have a 22' long x 10' wide x 7' tall room above the garage we used. Total dark...nice. 8' wide laminate screen. 

I was lamenting to my wife that I wish I had built some sort of stage up front but that now it was too late. Pulling up the laminate wood floors would not be worth it. She suggested that I build a stage that just snugged up to the front, on top of the laminate floor and covered it in drapery. No one would know the difference.

Question: if I do this, it will make for a hollow stage. Because it is above the garage, filling it with sand would not be possible. Any suggestions on what to fill this stage with?

It would probably be 10' wide (room width), 2-3' deep and 2-3' high (2' in front of the screen and 3' on the edges to hold the speakers).

Your suggestions and questions are welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

High expansion poly foam in a can comes to mind


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Just fill it with standard fluffy insulation to damp the cavity. Use 2 layers of 3/4" as the top to make it very rigid and drop the resonant frequency.

Bryan


----------

